# Rod for 80+ jetty tarpon



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

Looking for spinning suggestions got my butt kicked on lighter rig 6000 Saragossa on 8ft mojo looking to throw lures off jetty in s Texas reel is 6500 slammer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Scroll down to the*

Tarpon Spinning Setup thread. Its about the 5th one down. All the info you need is there and from someone who knows " a thing or two about" tarpon.


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

10-4 didnâ€™t see many specific rod recommendations just mostly people talking about their reels Iâ€™ll just go to roys and play with one till Iâ€™m happy I reckon thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

Ended up with a black hole nano 8ft 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

